# Проблема при сборке Mesa

## msdnna

Всем привет. У меня возникла необходимость поменять обработку изображения с видео NVIDIA на Intel, как и было по дефольту. Я удалил конфигурацию Xorg, убрал скрипт Xrandr и в make.conf прописал вместо nvidia флаги intel и nouveau. Запустил обновление и обновились 3 пакета: libdrm, xorg-drivers, xf86-video-intel, а Mesa отказалась собираться с такие сообщением в конце: 

```
../../../../src/gallium/auxiliary/.libs/libgallium.a(lp_bld_misc.o): In function `llvm::RTDyldMemoryManager::findSymbol(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)':

lp_bld_misc.cpp:(.text._ZN4llvm19RTDyldMemoryManager10findSymbolERKNSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEEE[_ZN4llvm19RTDyldMemoryManager10findSymbolERKNSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEEE]+0x2e): undefined reference to `llvm::RTDyldMemoryManager::getSymbolAddressInProcess(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [Makefile:923: d3dadapter9.la] Ошибка 1

make[4]: выход из каталога «/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-13.0.5/work/mesa-13.0.5-abi_x86_32.x86/src/gallium/targets/d3dadapter9»

make[3]: *** [Makefile:606: all-recursive] Ошибка 1

make[3]: выход из каталога «/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-13.0.5/work/mesa-13.0.5-abi_x86_32.x86/src/gallium»

make[2]: *** [Makefile:866: all-recursive] Ошибка 1

make[2]: выход из каталога «/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-13.0.5/work/mesa-13.0.5-abi_x86_32.x86/src»

make[1]: *** [Makefile:657: all] Ошибка 2

make[1]: выход из каталога «/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-13.0.5/work/mesa-13.0.5-abi_x86_32.x86/src»

make: *** [Makefile:652: all-recursive] Ошибка 1

 * ERROR: media-libs/mesa-13.0.5::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/mesa-13.0.5::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/mesa-13.0.5::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-13.0.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-13.0.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-13.0.5/work/mesa-13.0.5-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-13.0.5/work/mesa-13.0.5'

>>> Failed to emerge media-libs/mesa-13.0.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-13.0.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/mesa-13.0.5:

 * ERROR: media-libs/mesa-13.0.5::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-libs/mesa-13.0.5::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-libs/mesa-13.0.5::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-13.0.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-13.0.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-13.0.5/work/mesa-13.0.5-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-13.0.5/work/mesa-13.0.5'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.
```

Как я понял - это ошибка, связанная с флагом d3d9, который приписан у меня от Wine 2.5. Раньше проблем при пересборках не было, появились именно сейчас. Mesa также не обновлялась, версия 13.0.5.

Буду признателен за помощь.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Читать новости

(google translate)

----------

## TigerJr

Если еще интерсно но ошибка идет немного раньше)

```
undefined reference to `llvm:
```

Возможно если отключить в USE=-gallium то меса соберётся

----------

